

Zen And The Art Of Scaling - A Koan And Epigram Approach - jpmc
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/2/27/zen-and-the-art-of-scaling-a-koan-and-epigram-approach.html

======
_sh
6\. Scaling is about compromises. Statelessness scales forever, but does
nothing.

